# Anyone use Pacific Surfliner recently?



## jkbatca (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi, was thinking about taking my bike on the Pacific Surfliner Amtrak train from Ventura down to Solana Beach and then ride the PCH to La Jolla to visit someone. Has anyone ever used the Surfliner train recently and how accommodating are they for carry-on bikes?

I've Googled this issue and there was some issue of how you store your bike depending upon what train is used for that particular run. Most replies I've seen on the Intertubes were in 2002/2005 timeframe. How is Amtrak Surfliner now?

Thanks much in advance 
John


----------



## x-ger (Oct 20, 2005)

Used it in December. 
Took the train from Van Nuys one morning to Camarillo and road the bike back. Very accommodating on several trips. 
It does depend on what train is running at the time double deck train you bring bike on to the first level and place the bike in a rack and you ride on the upper deck. The lower deck is reserved for handicap and the elderly. 
If it is a single level train, the bike goes in the luggage car. 
It is not as bad as it sounds. The baggage car is very large, a conductor opens the door and you hand them your bike and they place it in a bike rack in the luggage car. The conductor asks your destination and opens the door and hands your bike back when you arrive. 
Believe me I am very cautious about who touches my bike. I have had no problems riding Amtrak/Metrolink. 
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## jkbatca (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks much for the feedback! Question, if you place the bike in a rack yourself (double deck train), is there any way of securing (locking) it up on the rack? I assume if you're in the luggage car situation, then you get whatever security you get with Amtrak...


----------



## x-ger (Oct 20, 2005)

Only if you bring a lock with you. The conductor that greets you and later takes your ticket knows where you are getting off and is at the door at deboarding and knows who belongs with the bike. It most certainly does not hurt to bring a small cable lock with you. I don't think people ride the train with bolt cutters, so minimal security is all that is needed. You then can use it on the ride to run into a store to replenish supplies with out worry.


----------

